# Missing bomber found



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2009)

Good news from Vietnam..



> An Australian investigation team believes it has found the aircraft flown by the last two Australian Defence Force members missing in Vietnam.
> 
> Flying Officer Michael Herbert and Pilot Officer Robert Carver disappeared without trace in 1970 while on a bombing mission.
> 
> ...


Missing Australian bomber 'found' in Vietnam - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Hopefully they find the aircrew soon.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope so too Andy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

That would be good.....


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 22, 2009)

Bring 'em home!


----------



## seesul (Apr 22, 2009)

I´m lucky for the families!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope the find them to give them a proper burial.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Good news. Be good to see them with a proper burial.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 22, 2009)

Hope they come home soon.  

TO


----------



## Bluehawk (Apr 23, 2009)

This, once again, just proves the value of determined persistence.


----------

